# Keeping deer away from motion detectors



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

I use several IR motion detectors on the property. The deer keep tripping them, especially the ones on the back entrance. I've tried spreading human hair (local barber gave me a bag of hair) around the worse one but the deer still just trot on by setting the alarm off at 2am. 

Any suggestions on how to keep them away from the sensors???


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

I haven't tried this, but there is something called Zoo Doo which is lion and tiger manure compost. Some people say it works because deer won't go anywhere near a big carnivore, and some say it doesn't work at all. Might be worth a try though.

I'v ealso heard of dried blood working, for much the same reason. This is commonly sold as a nitrogen fertilizer.

You might also consider setting up another motion detector farther out. This one would have a quieter alarm or a light or something to spook the deer before they trigger the main one.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I can totally help you with this problem! I have to be there with my rifle though.

All joking aside, Coyote urine and Kojo coyote decoys work for a while but they even get used to those. I have seen them completely ignore dogs too. I think you are out of luck on that one.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Yea, I think I'm kind of stuck too. The back entrance allows trucks to get to my business and I'd like to make sure my tools stay where I put them so I'll have to leave the alarm on. I put a second detector that doesn't cover the road but does cover the trail most of the deer use. If only one detector beeps (3 beeps) and the 2nd detector doesn't beep (1 beep) that's when I know it may not be a deer since a vehicle or person won't set off the second detector.

Since the entrance is extra wide (44') to allow 18 wheelers to get in I can't put a gate on it for a reasonable price.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

You can get battery powered sonic repellent. They won't go near them. I use one in my garden.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Dog with an invisible fence. Fence you area in and release the hounds at night.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

take a pee where you don't want them or dog pee.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Arklatex said:


> You can get battery powered sonic repellent. They won't go near them. I use one in my garden.


+1 to this.

Ultrasonic noise is supposed to be pretty effective against them. There is even a product sold that attaches a small emitter to your car to keep deer away from the road you're driving down in order to avoid collisions.

However, some of us are more sensitive to these things, and the slight ticking sound they make can drive you nuts.
If you aren't nearby, then it wouldn't be a problem.
They can affect dogs too, so keep Fido away.


----------



## mcangus (Jun 3, 2014)

Arklatex said:


> You can get battery powered sonic repellent. They won't go near them. I use one in my garden.


That sounds like a great idea! Thanks.


----------

